# is this for realll????



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this creature creepy or cute? YOU decide


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

awwww the pygmy one is well cute


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd say well cute looks like a degu with BIG legs !!! :001_wub:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

is it realll?!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, its a type of Jerboa.

Not a pet i should add, although i know they have found their way into the industry.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

is it really half bird half rodent??!! im so confused!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> is it really half bird half rodent??!! im so confused!


No, thats a load of rubbish.

Jerboa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

WEIRD little things! i thought half bird hasnt right LOL


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes, its a type of Jerboa.
> 
> Not a pet i should add, although i know they have found their way into the industry.


Yes it is actually so my hubby says he is very knowledgeable  its a kangaroo rat to us !  and it is REAL !


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaaa a rataroo!!! ahahahhahaaaaa


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

lol never seen them


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

It looks like a rabbit with kangaroo legs! So...a rabarooo???


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

The music on that link scared me more than the animal! It did make me jump! lol. That'll teach me to turn my volume down after playing music... it is a very weird looking thing and something i would say is a bit creepy but if they are real then, i just learned something! Never heard of them before.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's really cute


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Tillski said:


> The music on that link scared me more than the animal! It did make me jump! lol. That'll teach me to turn my volume down after playing music... it is a very weird looking thing and something i would say is a bit creepy but if they are real then, i just learned something! Never heard of them before.


Yes me too - I had my speakers turned up and I nearly fell off my chair when it came on.:lol::lol:

It's sort of cute but sort of weird I think - not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Yes me too - I had my speakers turned up and I nearly fell off my chair when it came on.:lol::lol:
> 
> It's sort of cute but sort of weird I think - not sure if I like it or not.


It is defo cute!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats kind of cute in a weird way. Definately a kangaroo rat and not a pet.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

So cute ^_^ I love the pygmy one  The firstone is a bit odd but the pygmy one is adorable  

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

